# Feel Superior with Samplecast #56 - now LIVE



## reutunes (Sep 16, 2017)

*Hey Controllers...*

It doesn't seem like five minutes since I put the last show together and yet here's another one. 7 days roll around quickly at my age. The highlight of this week's show is undoubtedly Superior Drummer 3 by Toontrack. Back in May I was invited to Belgium to audition this updated and expanded drum suite and it really blew me away. I've been experimenting with it for a few months now and I give my verdict in this week's big review.

This week's http://thesamplecast.com/the-samplecast-podcast-vol-2-episode-56/ (podcast) has more info - and also features full sample library demos and much more chat. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)

Reuben xx



Featured this week:

Joshua Bell Violin – Embertone
Trailer Xpressions – Sample Logic
Ample Guitar Twelve – Ample Sound
Hybrid Tools NEO – 8DIO
http://bit.ly/2x1Xtxb (Mysterium – Origins Of Audio)
Superior Drummer 3 – Toontrack
80% OFF TimewARP 2600 – Way Out Ware
80% OFF Ultra Analog Session – Applied Acoustic Systems
FREE Small Saw – CMusic Production
FREE Sticky Rain -Borth Audio
Hardware Updates – Native Instruments


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 16, 2017)

Your standard of presentation here is excellent, well done.
Your review of SD3 has pushed me over the cliff. I am upgrading from SD2 so I hope your affiliate link still tracks that (at T&S I have to click through to the update product, change to euros etc.)

My only wish with the other reviews is that you could be more opinionated. I imagine your audience, much like me, already know the basics of the new products. A few more points of comparison and more personal stuff would be great I think. But thanks. Nice one.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 16, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Your standard of presentation here is excellent, well done.
> Your review of SD3 has pushed me over the cliff. I am upgrading from SD2 so I hope your affiliate link still tracks that (at T&S I have to click through to the update product, change to euros etc.)
> 
> My only wish with the other reviews is that you could be more opinionated. I imagine your audience, much like me, already know the basics of the new products. A few more points of comparison and more personal stuff would be great I think. But thanks. Nice one.



There's no affiliate link set up for Superior Drummer 3 and Time and Space so feel free to purchase from your preferred supplier. Personally I tend to favour Time and Space or Plugin Boutique as they're based in the UK. Also they both offer rewards / cashback systems. Glad you found the review helpful x


----------

